# DNR bust near Alma opening day??



## just ducky

Ken Martin said:


> I am with you on this Dan. MDOT property, while not private is NOT public land. If people think they can hunt borrow pits what would be the difference if people hunted between North and Southbound I-75 for deer?
> 
> Ken


Ken - an adjacent pothole to the one I'm talking about is completely within the cloverleaf of the freeway, and ALWAYS has birds on it. It's got great cover, and could easily support hunting. So I guess it's okay to just pull over, surround the little SOB with hunters, and hit 'em eh?

Sorry to hijack this thread so badly. As Guppy II said...back on topic. The alleged bust near Alma


----------



## Duke

just ducky said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread so badly.


I just love how the law-abiding person is getting torched on here for no other reason than being law-abiding, apparently. WOW! sad. Dan I'm glad you don't let it bother you, but I am ticked off and disgusted for you 

(and just for the record I'm not one of the trespassers...)


----------



## Robert Holmes

Ken Martin said:


> I am with you on this Dan. MDOT property, while not private is NOT public land. If people think they can hunt borrow pits what would be the difference if people hunted between North and Southbound I-75 for deer?
> 
> Ken


 Where have you been? Over the years many people have been caught doing just that, hunting on I-75 or other freeways. Last year my wife drove from Mackinaw City to Gaylord and counted over 100 deer (many nice bucks) in the median. I live in St Ignace and hunt in West Branch (wolves ate all of the deer in the UP) and see lots of deer in the median going back and forth.


----------



## just ducky

Duke said:


> I just love how the law-abiding person is getting torched on here for no other reason than being law-abiding, apparently. WOW! sad. Dan I'm glad you don't let it bother you, but I am ticked off and disgusted for you
> 
> (and just for the record I'm not one of the trespassers...)


Duke - you know all too well the similar property near my place (formerly near YOUR place too ), and the HUGE signs that MDOT has up. I used to have the MDOT guy on speed dial :lol: but his actions over the years have pretty much stopped the problem. Got a call in to MDOT now.


----------



## smoke

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Heck if you can hunt the ponds along 127, I guess I am going to go hunt the ponds along M6 then, who wants to join me? :evil:


I do!

I'll bring everything we need...........but if we get busted you pay the tickets and fines. Deal? Come on? 
Smoke


----------



## lilsean95

Yep trying to figure out why he cares. Please don't go off on me, but since moving to Michigan I have seen more people call the DNR just because they were pissed they didn't get it and someone else did than all the states I have lived in Missouri, Kentucky, Illinois, Iowa and Minnesota. LOL This a a Hater State for Duck people "WHO THE HELL CARES"



limige said:


> I don't see your issue? Why do you care


----------



## goosemanrdk

just ducky said:


> ha ha. Yeah right Robert. Am I the only one who respects a big, 3' x 3' sign that clearly says "NO TRESPASSING"? Guess I need to quit responding to this thread because way too many people here would just stick their heads in the sand. As you should be able to tell, this issue is near and dear to my heart because I have had way too many trespassers over the years who "didn't know" the MDOT land was posted (are you blind?) wander from, as some of you have said, "their spot", onto our property, and as I said, they have been contacted by MDOT. Nope...not letting the issue go.


I have no dog in the fight, was just posting back some humor. 

However, here is how I see it.

1- Yes I am sure there are NO TRESSPASSING SIGNS. However, no tresspassing signs DO NOT mean it is closed to hunting. I hunt on several properties that have no tresspassing signs on them. Yet, I hunt on them with legal permission to allow me to tresspass. Heck, the Muskegon WW has no tresspassing signs, yet there is a managed goose hunt, deer hunting and birders that are allowed by the county to tresspass on the property.

2- Several that seem to be in the know, state they have talked to MDOT and the DNR and been told that they can legally tresspass on the property. If that is the case, then case closed they are able to do what they are doing. Now if they have not, then I fully agree with your stance, Dan.

3- If these hunters are legal and MDOT is ok with it at this location, but not at the one by you, then your dog/target of this fight would be MDOT and their rationale for allowing legal tresspass on one location and not allowing it on another. I think this point, and lack of acknowdleging that this just very well maybe the case, is why a few have ruffled feathers towards you.


----------



## spartansfan

The guys that hunted it saw the no trespassing while scouting, did their homework and contacted mdot and the dnr. Got the ok from both. If it was you, and didn't have the previous mdot experience you would think that it was ok. Correct?. Just putting the logic to the problem. 

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just ducky

Done arguing this on this forum. Going through proper channels to get a legal response.


----------



## iced one

lilsean95 said:


> Yep trying to figure out why he cares. Please don't go off on me, but since moving to Michigan I have seen more people call the DNR just because they were pissed they didn't get it and someone else did than all the states I have lived in Missouri, Kentucky, Illinois, Iowa and Minnesota. LOL This a a Hater State for Duck people "WHO THE HELL CARES"


My recommendation is for just ducky..


----------



## Jimw

lilsean95 said:


> Yep trying to figure out why he cares. Please don't go off on me, but since moving to Michigan I have seen more people call the DNR just because they were pissed they didn't get it and someone else did than all the states I have lived in Missouri, Kentucky, Illinois, Iowa and Minnesota. LOL This a a Hater State for Duck people "WHO THE HELL CARES"


There is nothing a duck hunter hates more than another duck hunter.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shlwego

just ducky said:


> Done arguing this on this forum. Going through proper channels to get a legal response.


Excellent. That would be the thing to do. BUT.... when you do get an official response, please post what you were told. If MDOT does occasionally give permission on these types of properties, then there are a few I'd like to seek permission for.....


----------



## Big Skip

Ha! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

spartansfan said:


> The guys that hunted it saw the no trespassing while scouting, did their homework and contacted mdot and the dnr. Got the ok from both. If it was you, and didn't have the previous mdot experience you would think that it was ok. Correct?. Just putting the logic to the problem.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


i have no dog in this fight, but that don't sound right. mdots have always been no hunting. specially the ponds next to the highway. curious what the facts on this are, i know some good ones that have always been off limits that i want to hunt.


----------



## fowlpursuit

I agree if it's not hurting anything lay off who cares! Quit being a tattle tale. Pull off the road and enjoy the show. We as hunters loose more ground every year due to makeing areas more accessible and putting putting public parks in and then banning firearms in these areas. When a new spot pops up and poses no threat to others let them go.. Band togather and quit arguing amongst ourself.. I've had spots I hunted for years be outlawed because of jealous hunters.. Coulda gladly joined me but nope had to call the cops.. Good greif!


----------



## downrange

lilsean95 said:


> Yep trying to figure out why he cares. Please don't go off on me, but since moving to Michigan I have seen more people call the DNR just because they were pissed they didn't get it and someone else did than all the states I have lived in Missouri, Kentucky, Illinois, Iowa and Minnesota. LOL This a a Hater State for Duck people "WHO THE HELL CARES"


Agree. If theyve been there "for years" an you can "see them from the highway", then leave it alone! Im sure they get spotted by several LEOs every single time theyre out there. Live and let live. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SWMbruiser

I would argue fowl pursuit we as hunters are more likely to lose access and rights by people not following the rules. Nit commenting on the current issue. There is nothing wrong with calling in trespassers and poachers, they are the ones that kill our images in the public eye. Not enough co. To police the state. It is our job as sportsmen to report wrong doings to preserve our sport. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

SWMbruiser said:


> I would argue fowl pursuit we as hunters are more likely to lose access and rights by people not following the rules. Nit commenting on the current issue. There is nothing wrong with calling in trespassers and poachers, they are the ones that kill our images in the public eye. Not enough co. To police the state. It is our job as sportsmen to report wrong doings to preserve our sport.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


agree 100%


----------



## just ducky

Why do I care? 

1) because I have property adjacent to one of these MDOT properties, and have had numerous trespassing problems until MDOT stepped up and enforced the law. If they don't allow it there, why would they at this one? But again, done arguing. Will get to the bottom of it with MDOT.

2) these lands are clearly posted against trespassing. Everyone on this forum obviously knows how to read. Shaking my head at how many people will condone trespassing......hunters wonder why we often get a bad rap from those who don't understand hunting.


----------



## TSS Caddis

I saw Skip on this one Sunday.


----------



## just ducky

TSS Caddis said:


> I saw Skip on this one Sunday.


What the heck Gene...as many have said here, go ahead and hunt it!


----------



## birdshooter

how is it trespass if they got permission I don't get it, hate trespass 100% deal with it often but if they were told its ok then that's that


----------



## ScavengerMan

Why pee in someone else's pool just because they are enjoying a decent looking spot while you are riding down the road in envy trying to figure out a way to deny their access? This level of jealously followed by activism against fellow sportsmen is really sickening IMO.


----------



## nastynate2728

Because of reading all of the posts on this thread you guys have made the last thirty minutes of my workday go by extremely fast and I want to thank you all for that. 

JD, I have met some DeWidiots from DeWitt but I side with you and I do not believe you are a DeWidiot and merely trying to protect an area in which you thrive to hunt and I would may have done the same although I would have given up after after the DNR told me it is up to MDOT to make the call.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TSS Caddis

Here is how these things typically play out.

1) We've been hunting here 3 years and no one has ever said anything. 

2) Did attempt to get permission and received it from someone without authroity to give it.

3) Did attempt to get permission, but they never got back to me, so I'm just going to go.

4) Succeeded in getting permission from someone with the authority to give it.


I have a feeling JD is right and if he isn't he will be very gracious in admitting that he is not.


----------



## just ducky

TSS Caddis said:


> Here is how these things typically play out.
> 
> 1) We've been hunting here 3 years and no one has ever said anything.
> 
> 2) Did attempt to get permission and received it from someone without authroity to give it.
> 
> 3) Did attempt to get permission, but they never got back to me, so I'm just going to go.
> 
> 4) Succeeded in getting permission from someone with the authority to give it.
> 
> I have a feeling JD is right and if he isn't he will be very gracious in admitting that he is not.


I find it hard to believe MDOT has different policies for the same type of posted properties only 6 or 7 miles apart from each other. This is not isolated to Clinton County...hundreds of these properties around the state. If they are now being treated as public hunting grounds, more power to them. I will gladly post up what I find out.


----------



## Liver and Onions

just ducky said:


> Done arguing this on this forum. Going through proper channels to get a legal response.


Too bad you didn't do that before calling those hunters trespassers and slobs. You may well be correct that they do not have permission to hunt there, however when they openly park their trucks in plain sight and their spreads are visible from the road, clearly they think they have permission to be there.

L & O


----------



## waterfowlhunter83

smoke said:


> I do!
> 
> I'll bring everything we need...........but if we get busted you pay the tickets and fines. Deal? Come on?
> Smoke


Well it seems MDOT property is open for hunting now...:evilsmile

If anyone says anything, we'll just say there are some guys on this internet forum that hunt a MDOT pond around Lansing. That's as good as written permission for me!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

so about these alma dudes that got pinched....anyone????


----------



## just ducky

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> so about these alma dudes that got pinched....anyone????


Yeah...sorry...back to Lee's OP post :lol:


----------



## Big Skip

TSS Caddis said:


> I saw Skip on this one Sunday.


One of the best layout hunts ever! It was tough launching the tender boat though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just ducky

Liver and Onions said:


> Too bad you didn't do that before calling those hunters trespassers and slobs....


WHOA...when did I call anyone a "slob"? Don't put words in my mouth thank you. I said they were trespassing, and I stand by that until the source tells me differently. If/when they do, you can bet I'm gonna shout it out to the moon because there will be a lot of new hunting opportunities for people this fall.


----------



## Big Skip

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> so about these alma dudes that got pinched....anyone????


Addicted to quack actually knows one of the parties involved. Apparently at least his group pleaded the fifth and was not ticketed. Hopefully he will elaborate more.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SBE II

TSS Caddis said:


> Here is how these things typically play out.
> 
> 1) We've been hunting here 3 years and no one has ever said anything.
> 
> 2) Did attempt to get permission and received it from someone without authroity to give it.
> 
> 3) Did attempt to get permission, but they never got back to me, so I'm just going to go.
> 
> 4) Succeeded in getting permission from someone with the authority to give it.
> 
> 
> I have a feeling JD is right and if he isn't he will be very gracious in admitting that he is not.


Gonna agree with you on this one. Or I like the person that says, well we hunted her 20 years ago..Or we floated rivers all the time, what's wrong if I do it now.


----------



## lastflight

just ducky said:


> Why do I care?
> 
> 1) because I have property adjacent to one of these MDOT properties.


........and the picture becomes more clear.


----------



## just ducky

lastflight said:


> ........and the picture becomes more clear.


I made no bones about it earlier...my problem is personal due to past trespassing issues from people being on MDOT posted property. Not this particular one, but one a few miles away. THEY verified years ago that it is off-limits to hunting, not me.


----------



## goosemanrdk

Liver and Onions said:


> Too bad you didn't do that before calling those hunters trespassers and slobs. You may well be correct that they do not have permission to hunt there, however when they openly park their trucks in plain sight and their spreads are visible from the road, clearly they think they have permission to be there.
> 
> L & O


Welcome to today's society. Guilty until proven innocent. 

Person is on property with a no tresspassing sign, must be tresspassing. Maybe they got permission.

Person lakes a long shot at a bird, must be a skybuster. Maybe they don't know better and aren't skilled at distancing birds.

Person pulls out in front of me, must be a jerk that is trying to tick me off and get me in an accident. Never mind that they may have accidentaly misjudged the space they had.

Person posts a picture of themself with 12 ducks in the photo, must have poached the other 6. Nevermind that 1 of the 2 guys had to take the picture.

The list goes on and on.

FYI, this is NOT directed at any one person, just a generalization of behavior that I have seen get worse and worse in ALL of society the last few years.

Guess the days of "innocent until proven guilty" that this country was founded on are a thing of the past. OR giving some one the "benefit of the doubt" is a lost thought these days.


----------



## SBE II

goosemanrdk said:


> Welcome to today's society. Guilty until proven innocent.
> 
> Person is on property with a no tresspassing sign, must be tresspassing. Maybe they got permission.
> 
> Person lakes a long shot at a bird, must be a skybuster. Maybe they don't know better and aren't skilled at distancing birds.
> 
> Person pulls out in front of me, must be a jerk that is trying to tick me off and get me in an accident. Never mind that they may have accidentaly misjudged the space they had.
> 
> Person posts a picture of themself with 12 ducks in the photo, must have poached the other 6. Nevermind that 1 of the 2 guys had to take the picture.
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> FYI, this is NOT directed at any one person, just a generalization of behavior that I have seen get worse and worse in ALL of society the last few years.
> 
> Guess the days of "innocent until proven guilty" that this country was founded on are a thing of the past. OR giving some one the "benefit of the doubt" is a lost thought these days.


With social media it's been easier for people to point out the bad from the good..Nobody ever wants to talk about the good. I think we have all been guilty of this at some point in our life..


----------



## just ducky

Big Skip said:


> Addicted to quack actually knows one of the parties involved. Apparently at least his group pleaded the fifth and was not ticketed. Hopefully he will elaborate more.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Oh man...we need to hear this story.


----------



## Dead Bird

most stories have 3 sides..

1 is yours..

2 is the other guy..

3 is the truth..

I am going to keep this thread open...

but it needs to remain civil...

I will find out what really happened and I think with the emotion around this thread most would also like to find out...

so play nice...


----------



## dead short

Just started my third bag of popcorn.....

&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sjk984

Can we still have some fun till the truth comes out

I heard from a not very reliable source. That they were hunting using the stored MDOT plows as a blind and used a hovercraft to float over some private property negating the tresspass issue

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WoW.

sjk984 said:


> Can we still have some fun till the truth comes out
> 
> I heard from a not very reliable source. That they were hunting using the stored MDOT plows as a blind and used a hovercraft to float over some private property negating the tresspass issue


that *does *sound totally unreliable.

And do tell, how does floating negate a trespass issue?


----------



## sjk984

LOL. 

Relax. I was just having a little fun. 
Lighten up:what:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just ducky

Regarding the MDOT issue, most of you here DON'T want to hear the answers (yes multiple) that I've gotten from MDOT so far. Sure, I could post those responses, gloat and walk away. But to be perfectly honest, after also talking with the local CO, and the Sheriff's Dept, I'm not convinced. So I'm still trying to get to the person at MDOT with the authority to make the call...a slow process.

Why do I keep going forward? First, I'm the one who stirred this pot to begin with, so I feel a responsibility to see it through...no matter how it comes out. Second, this could have a huge impact on my personal property due to its proximity to an MDOT property. So I have a vested interest. If the majority would rather I quit posting what I find, I'll be glad to, because the answer so far is one you will not like. But I'm betting I'm not the only one who wants to know the bottom line answer.


----------



## sjk984

just ducky said:


> Regarding the MDOT issue, most of you here DON'T want to hear the answers (yes multiple) that I've gotten from MDOT so far. Sure, I could post those responses, gloat and walk away. But to be perfectly honest, after also talking with the local CO, and the Sheriff's Dept, I'm not convinced. So I'm still trying to get to the person at MDOT with the authority to make the call...a slow process.
> 
> Why do I keep going forward? First, I'm the one who stirred this pot to begin with, so I feel a responsibility to see it through...no matter how it comes out. Second, this could have a huge impact on my personal property due to its proximity to an MDOT property. So I have a vested interest. If the majority would rather I quit posting what I find, I'll be glad to, because the answer so far is one you will not like. But I'm betting I'm not the only one who wants to know the bottom line answer.


I'm not poking at you as much as some if the other guys

If you think you see someone violating you should call. You are correct in your actions. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WoW.

Dead Bird said:


> most stories have 3 sides..
> 
> 
> I will find out what really happened and I think with the emotion around this thread most would also like to find out...


What really happened w/ the powers that be at MDOT or with the poachers near Alma?


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

just ducky said:


> Regarding the MDOT issue, most of you here DON'T want to hear the answers (yes multiple) that I've gotten from MDOT so far. Sure, I could post those responses, gloat and walk away. But to be perfectly honest, after also talking with the local CO, and the Sheriff's Dept, I'm not convinced. So I'm still trying to get to the person at MDOT with the authority to make the call...a slow process.
> 
> Why do I keep going forward? First, *I'm the one who stirred this pot to begin with, so I feel a responsibility to see it through*...no matter how it comes out. Second, this could have a huge impact on my personal property due to its proximity to an MDOT property. So I have a vested interest. If the majority would rather I quit posting what I find, I'll be glad to, because the answer so far is one you will not like. But I'm betting I'm not the only one who wants to know the bottom line answer.


I will applaud you on that, not something many people are willing to do these days.

Do post when you get a final answer, i know im curious.


----------



## lpgreg

I have to agree with Austin T and this year there was no shot fired before legal shooting time. I checked with my hunting partner who has hunted out there for years himself and he also agreed with this. I can't speak for the past though.


----------



## AustinT

lpgreg said:


> I have to agree with Austin T and this year there was no shot fired before legal shooting time. I checked with my hunting partner who has hunted out there for years himself and he also agreed with this. I can't speak for the past though.


Thank you!!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

just ducky said:


> Regarding the MDOT issue, most of you here DON'T want to hear the answers (yes multiple) that I've gotten from MDOT so far. Sure, I could post those responses, gloat and walk away. But to be perfectly honest, after also talking with the local CO, and the Sheriff's Dept, I'm not convinced. So I'm still trying to get to the person at MDOT with the authority to make the call...a slow process.
> 
> Why do I keep going forward? First, I'm the one who stirred this pot to begin with, so I feel a responsibility to see it through...no matter how it comes out. Second, this could have a huge impact on my personal property due to its proximity to an MDOT property. So I have a vested interest. If the majority would rather I quit posting what I find, I'll be glad to, because the answer so far is one you will not like. But I'm betting I'm not the only one who wants to know the bottom line answer.


I'd still like to know as well.


----------



## WoW.

lpgreg said:


> I have to agree with Austin T and this year there was no shot fired before legal shooting time. I checked with my hunting partner who has hunted out there for years himself and he also agreed with this. I can't speak for the past though.


 
This year. Ok, I wasn't in earshot of the circus this year. Every year it sounds like a war zone and I seriously doubt that this year was any different. Lets just say, an awful lot of hunters claim to have permission to hunt land that is all private. Just sayin'...

The fact remains, the area is well known for all sorts of violations. Maybe if you aren't from Gratiot County you don't know about them. Locals do however and perhaps more importantly, so does the CO.


----------



## Gill'in time

just ducky said:


> Regarding the MDOT issue, most of you here DON'T want to hear the answers (yes multiple) that I've gotten from MDOT so far. Sure, I could post those responses, gloat and walk away. But to be perfectly honest, after also talking with the local CO, and the Sheriff's Dept, I'm not convinced. So I'm still trying to get to the person at MDOT with the authority to make the call...a slow process.
> 
> Why do I keep going forward? First, I'm the one who stirred this pot to begin with, so I feel a responsibility to see it through...no matter how it comes out. Second, this could have a huge impact on my personal property due to its proximity to an MDOT property. So I have a vested interest. If the majority would rather I quit posting what I find, I'll be glad to, because the answer so far is one you will not like. But I'm betting I'm not the only one who wants to know the bottom line answer.


C'mon lets hear at least one honest report out of this thread !


----------



## Liver and Onions

WoW. said:


> This year. Ok, I wasn't in earshot of the circus this year. ...............


Seems that you are now changing your story. Go back and read your post # 119. Did I not read that correctly or did you just adjust what you heard this year ?

L & O


----------



## WoW.

Liver and Onions said:


> Seems that you are now changing your story. Go back and read your post # 119. Did I not read that correctly or did you just adjust what you heard this year ?
> 
> L & O


I don't know how you read it but, it does appear that you may have misinterpreted what I wrote.

One thing is for certain, I am not the story changing kinda guy. Ask folks that know me.


----------



## Liver and Onions

WoW. said:


> Hey, is there any truth to rumor that one of the boats was actually hunting downstream from the launch?
> 
> As far as no early shooting upstream from the launch----all I can say is that I can hear the shooting from my house and I KNOW that you are either deaf, not there, don't have an accurate time keeper, or are FOS.


Ok, but here is post #119. Notice the reference to an accurate time keeper and saying that he is FOS as you are answering Austin.

L & O


----------



## Contender

Who stores corn in their decoy bags, motor hoods, and under boat seats?

Sounds to me, they (COs) might have been looking for extra ducks, not bait. Just sayin... 


With that said, I'd prolly be going to jail, if it were me that got checked. .....Damn mice got into my deer corn storage, and for two months, I've been finding thefted kernals tucked away all over my shed, in my garage, and in my jon boat...little bastards.


----------



## Steven Arend

just ducky said:


> Regarding the MDOT issue, most of you here DON'T want to hear the answers (yes multiple) that I've gotten from MDOT so far. Sure, I could post those responses, gloat and walk away. But to be perfectly honest, after also talking with the local CO, and the Sheriff's Dept, I'm not convinced. So I'm still trying to get to the person at MDOT with the authority to make the call...a slow process.


A few years back when I bought my land I called MDOT Southwest Region office because there is some MDOT land next to me that people were hunting on. The answer that I was given is that MDOT does not allow hunting/trespassing on any of their land, BUT that they do not enforce this policy unless there is a public complaint made. If you are caught on MDOT land by a CO or LEO MDOT will not press charges and are just asked to leave the land, unless they have received a complaint, then they will charge you with recreational trespassing.

Just ducky, Im not sure if this is what was told to you or not but Ive had this confirmed with both MDOT and our local CO.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Steven Arend said:


> A few years back when I bought my land I called MDOT Southwest Region office because there is some MDOT land next to me that people were hunting on. The answer that I was given is that MDOT does not allow hunting/trespassing on any of their land, BUT that they do not enforce this policy unless there is a public complaint made. If you are caught on MDOT land by a CO or LEO MDOT will not press charges and are just asked to leave the land, unless they have received a complaint, then they will charge you with recreational trespassing.
> 
> Just ducky, Im not sure if this is what was told to you or not but Ive had this confirmed with both MDOT and our local CO.


this is my understanding as well.


----------



## 68w

it has been brought to my attention that i have been a little hard on jd. i am truly sorry. as i just tolled him the keyboard makes it easy to forget that its a person on the other end of comments. he is just doing what he thinks is right. weather i agree with him or not the attacks are wrong.
dave


----------



## spartansfan

sjk984 said:


> It is possible to get the firearms confiscated if say a little weed was in the mix and no game laws were broken. That could also lead to the search of all vehicles involved.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What does weed have to do with any of this?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WoW.

Liver and Onions said:


> And full time haters will always show hate. Always
> 
> L & O


And what exactly have YOU contributed to this thread that doesn't stink?


----------



## WoW.

spartansfan said:


> What does weed have to do with any of this?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Maybe, just maybe, the poachers that got popped near Alma?:lol:


----------



## steve myers

I don't have a dog in this fight either just like to see what people did illegally and it turned into this.I for the life of me don't understand why people in this world worry about what other people are doing when it has nothing to do for them.If I see guys fishing where they aren't supposed to its not my call to worry about it thats why we have police and co's.I'll stay out of this fight but I would be pretty aggravated to if I was some of the guys that have permission to hunt there.


----------



## dead short

I can hardly wait to read the bi-weekly report on this. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TSS Caddis

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-42199_50569---,00.html

For when the time comes.


----------



## sjk984

WoW. said:


> Maybe, just maybe, the poachers that got popped near Alma?:lol:


Like i said. 
If they had drugs in their possession weapons would be confiscated even if no laws were broke. 

My neighbor got an inticing ticket a few years ago and got to keep his guns

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just ducky

WoW. said:


> And what exactly have YOU contributed to this thread that doesn't stink?


Don't worry about it Lee. I can hit the "ignore" button when I need to. All I'm trying to do is get a firm answer..yes or no. And when I do, I'll post it.


----------



## WoW.

just ducky said:


> Don't worry about it Lee. I can hit the "ignore" button when I need to. All I'm trying to do is get a firm answer..yes or no. And when I do, I'll post it.


 
No problem.

And it appears that you have your work cut out for you. In my experience, dealing with State employees can prove to be quite trying some days.


----------



## sjk984

WoW. said:


> No problem.
> 
> And it appears that you have your work cut out for you. In my experience, dealing with State employees can prove to be quite trying some days.


Made me laugh. 
At least he not trying the feds. For duck hunting then we can really see his persistence . 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 68w

steve myers said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight either just like to see what people did illegally and it turned into this.I for the life of me don't understand why people in this world worry about what other people are doing when it has nothing to do for them.If I see guys fishing where they aren't supposed to its not my call to worry about it thats why we have police and co's.I'll stay out of this fight but I would be pretty aggravated to if I was some of the guys that have permission to hunt there.


he does have a vested interest in the answer. his property butts up to another one of these ponds and he has had problems with trespassers coming on to his property. from what he has tolled me mdot has helped him with his pond problem. i think what was given a blind eye before he started asking around is now going to get looked at more closely. and i dont think it is going to be good for hunters. you know "not a problem till someone makes it a problem".. lets hope for the best. 

dave


----------



## ih772

Does tolled mean the same thing as told?


----------



## 68w

ih772 said:


> Does tolled mean the same thing as told?


my bad. long day and im a horrible speller. but if your reading comprehension is up to par you could maybe work out what i meant to type.


----------



## Liver and Onions

WoW. said:


> And what exactly have YOU contributed to this thread that doesn't stink?


I got you to finally and reluctantly to tell the truth. You see, the truth is all that I'm looking for.

L & O


----------



## WoW.

Liver and Onions said:


> I got you to finally and reluctantly to tell the truth. You see, the truth is all that I'm looking for.
> 
> L & O


Excuse me?

YOU did not get me to do anything. 

I am offended (not really, I consider the source) that you would imply that I might have posted anything that was not the truth. Please, show us all where I lied and that you convinced me to recant. I call BS.

It looks to me that you are only looking to ruffle feathers in this thread and that the truth is the least of your concerns.


----------



## just ducky

WoW. said:


> ...It looks to me that you are only looking to ruffle feathers in this thread and that the truth is the least of your concerns.


Yup...pot stirring at it's finest. 

Truth is on this MDOT does not know what to say. As I said before, looks like I just found thousands of acres of new hunting ground (which is the last thing they want us to hear). Can you imagine if that word gets out? :yikes:

now excuse me...a mud-humping we will go.


----------



## Musket

My hunting property butts up next to MDOT land. I will tell you for a fact that it is off limits. It's posted. No trespassing period. You can call, you can ask, they will say no. Happens every year. I call just to check and make sure.


----------



## WoW.

Musket said:


> My hunting property butts up next to MDOT land. I will tell you for a fact that it is off limits. It's posted. No trespassing period. You can call, you can ask, they will say no. Happens every year. I call just to check and make sure.


 
Are they official State of Michigan signs or over the counter signs that have been used to keep the unsuspecting out of open state land for years?


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

Can someone post a map of all lands owned by mdot? I've tried looking but couldn't find anything... 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

